# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Ups δουλευει ο ανεμιστηρας οποτε του θυμηθει και αλλα περιεργα

## dant3

Καλησπερα
Εχω ενα παλιο Accupower 1400VA BL2 εδω και καμια 10αρια χρονια.Κανει τη δουλεια του μια χαρα ακομα αλλα εχει καμια μικροθεματακια που θα ηθελα να δω εαν μπορω να λυσω.
Ο ανεμιστηρας του παλια δουλευε μονο ενω ηταν σε λειτουργια,δηλαδη τραβαγε ρευμα απο τη μπαταρια.Πλεον δουλευει σε ακυρες στιγμες ενω η παροχη του ρευματος ειναι κανονικη.
Το ανοιξα και το καθαρισα καθως δεν ειχε ανοιχτει ποτε και μου φανηκε οτι σα να μειωθηκε η συχνοτητα που το κανει.
Δε το κανει με καποιο μοτιβο,δηλαδη οταν τραβαει πολυ πχ ο υπολογιστης,αλλα μπορει να το κανει ακομα και οταν ειναι κλειστος.
Ελεγα να αντικαταστησω τον ανεμιστηρα με εναν αθορυβο μιας και δε βρηκα κατι με το ματι στη πλακετα του και φαινοντουσαν ολα σε καλη κατασταση,αλλα σημερα καταλαβα οτι κατι τρεχει,καθως ειχα ανοιχτο τον υπολογιστη και στο ακυρο εκοψε τη παροχη στον υπολογιστη ενω τον ειχα ανοιχτο,πεταξε σφαλμα και μετα συνεχισε κανονικα.
Προς το παρον το αποσυνδεσα καθως δεν ηθελα να ξανατυχει κατι τετοιο ενω χρησιμοποιω τον υπολογιστη.
Οι μπαταριες του ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση,κρατανε σχεδον μια ωρα με χαμηλο φορτιο,ενω το θεμα με τον ανεμιστηρα το εχει 2-3 χρονια και με προηγουμενες μπαταριες.
Τι ζημια μπορει να εχει?Σκεφτηκα μηπως απο το καιρο εχει ξεραθει και η παστα στα ολοκληρωμενα και ισως θελει να ξυλωσω τις ψυκτρες και να βαλω νεα.Παιζει σαν ενδεχομενο?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλημερα γνωμη μου , εφωσον δεν εχει κατι καποια βλαβη και δουλευει μην το πειραζεις δεν χρειαζεται το ανεμιστιρακι δουλευει οταν βλεπει υπερθεμανση στα τρανζιστορ μην σε απασχωλει.

----------


## dant3

Δε θα το πειραζα οπως και εκανα εδω και 1-2 χρονια που το κανει αυτο.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι χθες μου πεταξε στιγμιαια σφαλμα και εκοψε τη παροχη για λιγο με αποτελεσμα να κλεισει τον υπολογιστη.
Εφοσον δουλευει μονο οταν ζεσταινονται τα τρανζιστορ,μηπως απο τα χρονια εχει ξεραθει η σιλικονη που εχει και θελει αντικατασταση?
Το ανοιξα και τωρα το πρωι και δεν εχει σε ολα,καποια ειναι απλα σε επαφη με τη ψυκτρα χωρις κατι ενδιαμεσα ενω ειναι 2 4αδες που εχουν.Μηπως να μπω στη διαδικασια να βαλω καινουργια παστα?
Εχω καποια pads που ειναι για μνημη καρτας γραφικων,υποθετω θα τη κανουν τη δουλεια.
Βαζω και φωτο απο τη πλακετα.Με το ματι δε βρηκα καποια εμφανη ζημια η φουσκωμενο πυκνωτη.

----------


## dant3

Να σημειωσω οτι οταν ανοιγει ο ανεμιστηρας ακουγεται και ενα ρελε.Οποτε μηπως παιζει να εχει αρπαξει και το ρελε?
Εαν κοπει το ρευμα ολα δουλευουν οκ παντως.

----------


## Papas00zas

Σε φτηνιάρικο ups μου έχει τύχει να έχει αδειάσει ο πυκνωτής που είχε για να βλέπει ο συγκριτής σωστή τάση δικτύου και το γύριζε στη μπαταρία. Δες όποιον είναι κοντά στην εξομάλυνση μήπως έχεις εκεί θέμα.

----------


## dant3

Δε το γυριζει σε μπαταρια. Αν γυριζε θα έκανε και το χαρακτηριστικο θορυβο που σε προειδοποιεί οτι εχει κοπει η παροχη ρεύματος. 
Απλα ακουγεται το ρελε του ανεμιστήρα και ξεκιναει ο ανεμιστηρας. 
Τώρα το ανοιξα και καθαρισα και τη πλακετα με ισοπροπυλική αλκοολη και απο το μεσημέρι δεν εχει κανει κατι. Θα δειξει...
Μου φαινεται σε επομενη φαση θα βαλω pads σε ολα τα τρανζιστορ και εάν επιμείνει θα αλλαξω τα ρελε.

----------


## klik

Τα ρελε γιατι να τα αλλαξεις; δεν οπλιζουν απο μονα τους. Δεν εχεις προβλημα επαφων οπως το περιγραφεις. Πιθανόν οπως σκεφτηκες και εσυ να εχεις λαθος ενδειξη θερμοκρασιας και γι αυτο παίρνει μπροστά ο ανεμιστήρας, αν και μαλλον το βλεπω για βλαβη κανενος πυκνωτη 1-2.2μF στο κυκλωμα μετρησης ή αλλοίωση χαρακτηριστικων του ntc

----------


## dant3

Αρα να εχω στο προγραμμα εαν το ξανακανει,την αλλαγη των μικρων πυκνωτων...
Το καλο τουλαχιστον ειναι οτι δεν ειναι πολλοι.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν τραβήξεις την πρίζα κάνει το ίδιο;(ακούς το ρελέ,ξεκινά ο ανεμιστήρας :Wink:

----------


## dant3

Ναι.Οταν βγει απο τη πριζα δουλευουν ολα κανονικα.
Τωρα βεβαια πηρα χαμπαρι σημερα οτι καποια βλακεια εκανα οταν το ανοιξα και αν το βγαλω απο παροχη,ναι μεν τραβαει κανονικα απο μπαταριες αλλα εαν μπει καποιο φορτιο κλεινει τελειως.
Θα το ανοιξω παλι να τσεκαρω.Ελπιζω να μη συνδεσα κανα καλωδιο λαθος,γιατι δε κρατησα και τις φωτο που ειχα βγαλει για τη συνδεσμολογια τους.

----------


## dant3

Ενταξει παλι καλα δε το καρβουνιασα.Κατι δεν εκανε καλα επαφη.Τα ξαναπιεσα ολα και τωρα λειτουργει κανονικα.
Να δω με το θεμα με τον ανεμιστηρα τι εγινε βεβαια.
Θα το αφησω να κανει και μια ξεφορτιση με τον υπολογιστη πανω...

----------


## dant3

Δυστυχως παλι δε κραταει με φορτιο,αρα καποιο θεμα εβγαλε.
Λετε αξιζει να το παω σε εναν ηλεκτρονικο να το κοιταξει η να πουλησω τις μπαταριες και απλα να παρω ενα αλλο?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δοκίμασε άλλες μπαταρίες , μπορεί να σου δείχνει τάση φυσιολογική αλλά δεν μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει ενέργεια να σηκώσει φορτιο μεγάλο , δηλαδή οι μπαταρίες σου πνέουν τα λοίσθια , μετά από τρία χρόνια τι περιμένεις από τις μπαταρίες ότι είχαν να δώσουν το δώσανε

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

Το θεμα ειναι οτι χθες που δουλευε για λιγο κανονικα ,το αφησα χωρις ρευμα με τον υπολογιστη πανω και το ειχα σχεδον κανα τεταρτο με τις μπαταριες.Αν ειχαν πεθανει οι μπαταριες,υποθετω δε θα κραταγαν καθολου.
Και δεν εχω αλλες και αν παρω καινουργιες και δεν ειναι το θεμα οι μπαταριες θα μου μεινουν 4 μπαταριες συνολο...Θα δω μηπως το παω σε μαγαζι να μου το τσεκαρουν.Δε νομιζω να τις εχω 3 χρονια τις μπαταριες,σιγουρα λιγοτερο ειναι και συνηθως πριν που πεθανουν,κρατανε κανα 20 λεπτο με τον υπολογιστη να καθεται.Αυτες κραταγανε σχεδον 50 λεπτο.13,2V εδειχνει η καθε μια,νομιζω μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μέτρα τάση στην αρχή που είναι φορτισμένες και μετά από ένα τέταρτο με φορτίο , αν έχεις πχ Vαρχικο 14v και μετά από ένα τέταρτο λειτουργίας με φορτίο , έχεις πέσει η τάση στα 12v τότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις η μπαταρία σου σουρωνει γρήγορα ,(μίκρυνε η αποθήκη ενεργειας)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

Δε μπορω να το κανω αυτο τωρα γιατι δε κραταει πλεον καθολου οταν του κοψω τη παροχη απο τη πριζα.Θα δοκιμασω παντως μπας και το καταφερω να κρατησει παλι.Αλλα πρεπει να βρω να του συνδεσω κατι που να τραβαει καμια 300-400αρια watt...
Παντως εχει ενδειξεις για το φορτιο των μπαταριων και ενα τεταρτο που το αφησα ειχε πεσει η 1 γραμμη απο τις 5.Υποθετω βλεποντας τη ταση δινει την ενδειξη.
Λεω να παω για ενα καινουργιο παντως να ξεμπερδευω καθως δεν εχω και ορεξη να παιζω με τον υπολογιστη και να τα καψω ολα.

----------


## klik

Βαλτο στο ρευμα και αστο πεντε ωρες να φορτιζει. Χωρίς υπολογιστή. Σβησε το, αποσυνδεσε το και μετρα αμεσως ταση μπαταριων. Θα πρέπει να έχεις περιπου 14v σε καθε μια.

Σου ειπα να το αποσυνδεσεις και να το σβησεις για δικια σου ασφαλεια. Αν μπορεις και θεωρεις οτι δεν διατρεχεις κινδυνο, μπορεις να μετρησεις ταση μπαταριων κατα τη φορτιση τους απο το ups.


Αν δεν εχεις τοσο δηλαδη 13,8 και πανω, σημαινει οτι δεν φορτιζονται σωστα οι μπαταρίες και εχει βλαβη τοups

----------


## dant3

Θα το δοκιμασω.Παντως χθες 13.2 μετραγα με το ups σφαγμενο και τις μπαταριες πανω,αλλα οχι συνδεδεμενο στη πριζα.Αλλα πιο πριν το ειχα συνδεδεμενο και δε τις φορτιζε.Γιατι οταν φορτιζει,δουλευει και ο ανεμιστηρας.Αρα το 13.2 ηταν με θεωρητικα γεματες τις μπαταριες,δηλαδη ετσι τις εβλεπε.
Θα ξανακανω μετρησεις,με τις μπαταριες και το ups στη πριζα.

----------


## dant3

Με το ups στη πριζα ,στις μπαταριες δινει 26,7 volt.
Οταν βγει απο τη πριζα,δινει 26,4.
Αρα απο οτι καταλαβα σιγουρα μιλαμε για θεμα του ups.
Εχουμε κανα ηλεκτρονικο να το παω να ριξει μια ματια?
Βασικα αξιζει να ασχοληθω να το επισκευασω η θα εχει ασυμφορο κοστος,δεδομενου οτι με ενα 100αρικο παιρνω καινουργιο?

----------


## dant3

Το ανοιξα και το εβαλα στη πριζα.
Σε καποια φαση πεθανε.Χτυπησα με το κατασαβιδι ελαφρια το ενα ρελε και ζωντανεψε απευθειας.
Αρα μηπως προκειται για κανα χαλασμενο ρελε?

----------


## klik

Ρωγμες στις κολλησεις; δεν εχουν δουλεψει τόσο τα ρελε για να χαλασουν. ΒεβαιΑ αν ειναι καρακινεζθες, μπορει να ειναι μιας χρησης  :Smile:

----------


## dant3

Φαινονται μια χαρα οι κολλησεις.Θα παρω παραμασχαλα τη πλακετα να δω ποσο εχουν τα ρελε και αν ειναι φθηνα θα κατσω να τα αλλαξω.Δεν εχω να χασω κατι.
Αν δε βρω λυση θα το παω σε εναν ηλεκτρονικο να ριξει μια ματια.

----------


## dant3

Αλλαξα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες και εναν κεραμικο μεγαλο που εχει και παλι τα ιδια κανει.
Απο πυκνωτες εμειναν 5-6 μικρα κεραμικα(νομιζω κεραμικα ειναι αυτα σα φακη που ειναι) που βρισκονται πριν τα τρανζιστο.Αυτα χαλανε,να μπω στη διαδικασια να τα αλλαξω η να ξεκινησω να ξυλωνω τα ρελε?
Δεν εχει και κατι αλλο μετα να αλλαξω μονος μου νομιζω.Α δεν αλλαξα μονο εναν μεγαλο ηλεκτρολυτικο που εχει πριν τη γειωση των μπαταριων.Ειναι και κολλημενος με σιλικονη και δε μπηκα στη διαδικασια.Αλλα αυτος ειναι ακριβως πριν τις μπαταριες και με τα μπακαλιστικα που σκεφτομαι,δε νομιζω να δημιουργει προβλημα,καθως οταν καταφερνει και γυρισει στις μπαταριες,δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## dant3

Τελικα βρηκα καποιο μοτιβο.
Εαν το αφησεις ανοιχτο ενω ειναι στη πριζα και το βγαλεις,τοτε γιοκ,δε δινει.
Εαν ομως το εχεις κλειστο,το βγαλεις απο πριζα ,το αφησεις ωρα και ενω ειναι εκτος πριζας το πατησεις,ανοιγει κανονικοτατα.Οσες φορες απο κει και μετα και να το ανοιγοκλεισεις χωρις να το βαλεις στη πριζα,θα δουλεψει κανονικα.

----------


## dant3

Γνωριζουμε καπου αθηνα και προς τα βορεια που να επισκευαζουν πλακετες?

----------


## dant3

Ενα update ετσι για την ιστορια.
Ειχα αλλαξει πυκνωτες,τσεκαρα διοδους και ρελε και ολα ηταν οκ.
Το πηγα σε ενα σερβις ,μου ειπαν οτι βραχυκυκλωνει καπου η πλακετα και δε συμφερει να ψαξουν να βρουν που και τι.Τωρα οντως το ψαξανε η απλα ειδαν οτι δεν ειναι κατι απλο και το παρατησαν ,αγνωστο...
Θα μπει στο παταρι απο οτι φαινεται και καποτε ισως ασχοληθω να αλλαξω κανα τρανζιστορ κτλ μπας και ειχε αρπαξει τιποτα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Άμα σε ενδιαφέρει έχω κάποια μεταχειρισμενα

----------


## dant3

> Άμα σε ενδιαφέρει έχω κάποια μεταχειρισμενα


Σου στειλα πμ.

----------

